
I used to run my own mail server - arxanas
https://waleedkhan.name/blog/mail-server/
======
zeveb
I had a similar issue when syncing a bunch of Gmail emails onto my desktop.
Somehow I screwed up the dates on the messages (even though the headers are
the same), and now my messages are in a weird random order, and finding stuff
based on date is impossible.

Given that it is roughly 15 years' worth of emails, this is … not great.

